# 3rd Degree



## SeattleMason0613 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am being raised this Friday night! It's been an amazing journey! One I plan to continue, many more adventures ahead I expect.


----------



## Rob427W (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother!  . So wonderful to hear!

I *just* started my Fellowcraft journey last week, of which is turning out to be *chock full* of material to digest.

Have a great time Friday evening.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother. It is always a happy occasion when a man is raised.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks brothers!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 11, 2013)

Congratulations! Such an amazing Degree.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## mick g (Dec 13, 2013)

You will enjoy.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep I'm so ready for work to be over with so I can go home take a nap have a glass of wine and go and see what light I can find tonight


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 13, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> I am being raised this Friday night!



Happy "Masonic birthday".  Welcome again to the family thrice adopted.


----------



## florida freemason (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats, I was raised on the 12th and it was an awesome experience !


----------



## MoonlightMadness357 (Dec 14, 2013)

Fiat lux!!!


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Dec 14, 2013)

It was truly amazing! Breathtaking! I am now a Master Mason


----------



## kastonw (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats Brother


----------



## kastonw (Dec 27, 2013)

Why is Blormalry posting things about hair loss ???

virtus junxit mors non separabit


----------



## crono782 (Dec 27, 2013)

kastonw said:


> Why is Blormalry posting things about hair loss ???
> 
> virtus junxit mors non separabit



it was a spammer and has been dealt with.


----------



## kastonw (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok

virtus junxit mors non separabit


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations Brother. May you enjoy the experience immensely


----------



## BigDre357 (Dec 27, 2013)

Congratulations Brother

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you all been just a few weeks and quite a difference walking around as a MM.

Thanks for booting the spammer thought that was odd


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats brother on being raised 
Good luck on y'all's journey it's never ending


----------

